# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  बनाइए अपने ह्क्ताक्षर को आकर्षक पार्ट २

## Dark Rider

आपको सबसे पहले फोटोशोप cs 5  में बता रहा हू इसके बाद कुछ और आसान और छोटे सॉफ्टवेर में भी |








आप सभी को जो इसके लिए आवश्यक है वो में यहाँ उपलब्ध करा रहा हू |

----------


## Dark Rider

layer style






http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/ANTA...0layerstyle.7z


gradients 





http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/ANTA..._grads_v3.0.7z

----------


## Dark Rider

Adobe® Photoshop® CS5 Extended software  trial version .

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/in...duct=photoshop

----------


## Dark Rider

PSD  file for source :

PSD OF GO GREEN

----------


## Rated R

> आपको सबसे पहले फोटोशोप cs 5  में बता रहा हू इसके बाद कुछ और आसान और छोटे सॉफ्टवेर में भी |
> आप सभी को जो इसके लिए आवश्यक है वो में यहाँ उपलब्ध करा रहा हू |


विडियो तो अच्छा है .
लेकिन पुराना है क्या?

----------


## Dark Rider

> विडियो तो अच्छा है .
> लेकिन पुराना है क्या?


अरे यार सुबह ही बनाया है कोई कमी हो तो बता देना

----------


## Rated R

> अरे यार सुबह ही बनाया है कोई कमी हो तो बता देना


नहीं कोई कमी नहीं लेकिन यूटयूब  का अवतार अब बदल चुका है , इसलिए पुछा

----------


## inder123in

बड़े भाई मेरा हस्ताक्षर अभी भी उधारी खाते मे है ओर कब तक इंतज़ार करना पड़ेगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरे sign में ये लगा  दे मनोज जी

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे sign में ये लगा  दे मनोज जी


कुछ ज्यादा बड़ा नहीं है सभी के लोड बढ़ जायेगा , थोडा छोटा करू तो ठीक रहेगा |

----------


## nitin

नमस्कार मनोजजी, आप फोरम के लिए काफी मेहनत कर रहे है 
सुबह ५.४० को पोस्ट मानना पड़ेगा मनोज भाई, 

मेरी भी एक चीज है मनोज भाई, क्या हुआ , 
कहे तो चोकलेट पहले ही दे दू !
हा हा हा

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद जो आपने मेरे आग्रह पर इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया |
आपने जो जानकारी दी है इससे सभी को हस्ताक्षर बनाने में बहुत सहायता मिलेगी |
रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे |
धन्यवाद..........

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी शुक्रिया नहीं अभी तो कुछ किया ही नहीं है यार , अभी बाकि है

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई सा केसे क्या होगा ये बोलो मेरे को भी अपना 
 ह्क्ताक्षर को आकर्षक  बनाना हे लेकिन केसे होगे ये बोलो

----------


## inder123in

मेरा नंबर आएगा भी या नही अब तो जवाब भी आने बंद हो गए

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी का आएगा प्यारो दिमाग लगा ही रहा हू सबसे आसान और बहुत ही अच्छे से बने |

----------


## rajjaat123

> आपको सबसे पहले फोटोशोप cs 5  में बता रहा हू इसके बाद कुछ और आसान और छोटे सॉफ्टवेर में भी |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आप सभी को जो इसके लिए आवश्यक है वो में यहाँ उपलब्ध करा रहा हू |


मनोज भाई ये विडियो किस से बनाया और इसका फोर्मेट क्या है 3gp ya mp4

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई ये विडियो किस से बनाया और इसका फोर्मेट क्या है 3gp ya mp4


mp4  है ......

----------


## Dark Rider

कल सुबह सबका काम हो जायेगा नई सुबह के साथ ही एक ऐसा टूल जो आपके ह्क्ताक्षर बनाए बिकुल आसानी से , मस्ती करते हुए कोई भी बना पायेगा |

----------


## Black Pearl

> mp4  है ......


नियामक जी 
उन्हें ये भी बता दीजिए किस टूल का उपयोग कर के बनाया है?

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी क्या आपने आपना हस्ताक्षर adobe photoshop cs5 (रोमन भाषा में लिखने के लिए क्षमा चाहता हू) पर बनाया है ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक जी 
> उन्हें ये भी बता दीजिए किस टूल का उपयोग कर के बनाया है?


Camtasia Studio 7

----------


## Dark Rider

> प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी क्या आपने आपना हस्ताक्षर adobe photoshop cs5 (रोमन भाषा में लिखने के लिए क्षमा चाहता हू) पर बनाया है ?


जी हा लेकिन यह सीखना सबके लिए मुश्किल है इसलिए कुछ ऐसा तलाशा है 
जो में छोटा था तब काम लेता था , बहुत सोचने और सर्च करने के बाद उस टूल का नाम याद आया है

----------


## Dark Rider

यह टूल है TwistedBrush 

इसे ओपन कीजिये आपको पहले से ही defult फाइल ओपन होकर मिलेगी अब आप यहाँ से इसका आकार यहाँ से बदलिए 





यह आपकी brush है यहाँ आपको दिख रही है 



किसी पर भी क्लिक करे आपकी brush पेलेट खुलेगी 



यहाँ बहुत सारी brush है कोई भी अपने हिसाब की चुन लीजिए |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब यहाँ से आपकी इसकी size को चुन सकते है 



और बस लग जाइये अपने ह्क्ताक्षर  को सजाने में file को यह से सेव करे 





इस टूल में आप टेक्स्ट भी लिख सकते है इसके लिए आपको यहाँ टूल बार में टेक्स्ट टूल पर क्लीक करना होगा |




अब यहाँ से आप अपने सिस्टम के फॉण्ट भी चुन सकते है

----------


## Dark Rider

फॉण्ट का कलर आप यहाँ से चुने

----------


## Dark Rider

आप चाहे तो हर चीज को नए लेयर पर बनाये ताकि आसानी से किसी भी समय उसे इधर उधर किया जा सके

----------


## Dark Rider

हर नए इफेक्ट या ब्रुश के लिए नया लेयर

----------


## Dark Rider

टेक्स्ट को apply करने के लिए 

टेक्स्ट लिख  कर बस केनवास पर राईट क्लीक करना है 

टेक्स्ट को या नए लेयर पर किसी भी पिक्चर को move करने के लिए इस टूल को use करो 



और राईट क्लीक करके उसे move करो |


अभी सिखने के हिसाब से शुरुआत ही होगी आप बाद में और भी बेहतर कर सकते है

----------


## Dark Rider

इस सॉफ्टवेर को यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे , फूल वर्जन के लिए सॉफ्टवेर ओं डिमांड में सम्पर्क करे 

http://www.pixarra.com/

----------


## Black Pearl

ये लीजिये अब तो सबकी समस्या का समाधान हो गया है।

----------


## badboy123455

मनो जी ये मेने भी एक बनाया हे 
इसका बेकग्राउंड केसे बदलू

----------


## Sahil25290

jankary ke liye thanks

----------

